# Age Question



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Hi all, I have a question about age limits for breeding and would REALLY appreciate it if some of you knowledgable breeds could advise me on it. 

I am considering breeding Ellie but am currently organising a wedding for next April, in 2008, so I haven't got the time or the money to breed her on her next season which will be Sept/Oct, so I am thinking I will have to wait till after the wedding. However, this will take Ellie to 2 and a half. Is this too old to have a first litter? I have been told by one breeder that it should be fine, but to be honest I'm not completely sure if she is as knowledgable or experienced enough to trust.

x_


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I would think it was ok, most large breeds arent breed till at the minimum of 2 years old. Also Zero's not siring his first litter till he's over 2  I would think if anything it would be a bonus her being older and more mature as there are less likely to be complications, but I'll leave it to the experienced breeders here to answer the question in more depth. Oh btw have you found a stud dog you like yet?


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Most small breeds are best bred before they turn 2 years as thier pelvis can start to harden after this makeing whelping difficult.

But I know a few well know breeders who will breed a girl for the first time at 3 years but she has to be checked by the vet to make sure she is still bi enough inside to pass the pups.

I would not worry tomuch, the bigger she is the better to if she is a little bit older.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

YOu should be just fine!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Thanks girls for the replies, they really help!  

Sarah, I do have a stud in mind, yes. He is sired by Bramerita Flamin Cold and his dam is Bramerita Flamin Elle, so he has great bloodlines!  He is GORGEOUS, I am totally in love! :love5: I dont suppose his owner will mind, here is a picture...what d'you think?...

x_


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

He is lovely Iv seen him advertised.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessbell said:


> _Thanks girls for the replies, they really help!
> 
> Sarah, I do have a stud in mind, yes. He is sired by Bramerita Flamin Hot and his dam is Bramerita Flamin Elle, so he has great bloodlines!  He is GORGEOUS, I am totally in love! :love5: I dont suppose his owner will mind, here is a picture...what d'you think?...
> 
> x_


WOW he's a beautiful boy, have you got a stud date booked yet, lol if I could afford it I'd ask to go on your waiting list, smooth coats are starting to grow on me  and more importantly are you going to be keeping one?


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Oh Sarah, what a lovely, lovely compliment, THANK YOU! And a little ironic considering I am on the waiting list for one of Zero's offspring! lol 

I have two resons for wanting to breed Ellie. The first is that Ellie was meant to be a show dog and even though she doesn't seem cut out for it I am confident it is just a personality trait and not something she'll pass down to her pups. I'd like to show. 

The second reason is I have a close friend who has been ill, like me, for a long long time. She has been unable to have a dog for years because she's been too ill, but she is now thinking of getting a small dog as she's a little better, and I'd like to give her one of Ellie's pups. Ellie has helped me and given me something to smile about more than anything else since having M.E. and would I LOVE for my friend to have the same experience.

I'm a bit nervous about it though. I've done a lot of research and will continue to do so but it is a scary aspect. I've bred dogs in the past, but they were large breeds so it's very different and I'm worried I wont be good enough to breed Chis. 

I haven't decided completely just yet, and the owner of the stud said to just get in touch when I want to meet up, so I guess I have a little more ime till I need to decide. 

x_


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I understand where you're coming from when you say they help with health, I've suffered depression for years and Nemo really helped me but when he died I had a nervous break down of sorts and only Zero got me out of it, so I owe a lot to my little guy. Stitch did help but I often think at the time I got him too soon and thats why he bonded with my sister instead of myself.

I'd be on your list in a second they are both gorgeous but I cant have 2 puppies at once and as I'm getting one from Zero and Ella I dont want Zero to flip about having to share with 2 new puppies lol. But if you are breeding later next year can I go on your list as a possible depending on my situation at the time


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I was gonna say speaking of meetups are you coming to the September one? I would love to finally meet you after all its nice to meet everyone Zero's pups go to haha omg I'm overprotective grandma already


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

How lovely to give your friend a pup.
I gave my best friend my one and only pup in my last litter, she is ill and wont get any better, its not terminal but it does restrict her, but since having Pippa she has to get up every morning and do her and she has been walking her everyday which has been so good for charlotte. I love my best friend very much and so giving her the pup was so easy.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Sarah, I will definitely put you on the waiting list if I decide to breed. I was thinking of having Ellie covered in about a year's time, but if her seaon is before the wedding (April the 18th) I will have to postpone till the season after that. (I'm not disorganised with knowing her seasons, but Ellie's only had two seasons so far and they were seven months apart so I'm not sure exactly when her seasons will be! Either Spetember or October I hope.) 

Is the September meetup on the 22th of September? If it's that one I will hopefully be there as I will probably be in London for the 20th so I'll just stay on so I can go to it. I am SO excited about meeting you and Zero, and I am really hoping Julie and Ella will be there! :lol: 

It's amazing how much 'furry therapy' can help, isn't it? When I look back to how I was and how my life was before I got Ellie I cant believe I went through it without her! She has made an incredible difference! I honestly ont know how I'd cope now without her.

Pip, the thought of being able to help my friend is very attractive, and I really hope I'll be able to do that. 

x_


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yay, I'm definately interested in the list  plus next year my pay should rise quite a bit after I've got enough experience together. Meetups wise theres are Surrey one 19th August and I think the London meet is 1st September but I'm not sure if it changed ahhh I'll have to ask lol.


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Hmmmm, it might be Paws in the Park I'm thinking of then...  ...

Anyone going to that?

x _


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessbell said:


> _
> 
> Hmmmm, it might be Paws in the Park I'm thinking of then...  ...
> 
> ...


I was going to say if you cant make it to any meetups and want to meet Zero and its a weekend I'm about I'll bring him up to see you if you like as he travels most places with me anyway.


----------

